# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty Cổ phần thương mại du lịch Hòa Giang

## danghung

Công ty Cổ phần Du lịch Thương mại Hòa Giang được thành lập vào năm 2005 và chính thức đi vào hoạt động từ tháng 10/2008.
     Với cổ đông chính là Công ty Du lịch Hòa Bình và một số cổ đông chiến lược khác tại địa phương, mặc dù mới đi vào hoạt động trong thời gian ngắn, Công ty đã khẳng định được chất lượng phục vụ và uy tín thương hiệu. Đặc biệt, với bề dầy kinh nghiệm của Công ty Du lịch Hòa Bình, đơn vị Anh hùng Lao động trong thời kỳ đổi mới, Top Ten Lữ Hành Quốc tế 10 năm liền (1998-2008), Công ty Cổ phần Du lịch Thương mại Hòa Giang đã kế thừa kinh nghiệm tổ chức, quản lý chuyên nghiệp, tạo ra được những sản phẩm đặc trưng, đáp ứng được các yêu cầu đa dạng của khách hàng.

*Công ty Cổ phần Du lịch Thương mại Hòa Giang hiện đang kinh doanh các lĩnh vực sau:*

    Tổ chức du lịch trong và ngoài nước: Với hơn 60 chương trình du lịch trong và ngoài nước với nội dung hấp dẫn, phong phú và các chương trình được thiết kế theo yêu cầu riêng của Quý khách.
    Nhà hàng tiệc cưới, hội nghị, ẩm thực: Tọa lạc tại vị trí đẹp hướng về biển Rạch Giá, với kiến trúc độc đáo trong một không gian thoáng đãng, hiện đại và sang trọng, với sức chứa lớn, có thể phục vụ cùng lúc trên 2000 thực khách. Đặc biệt, các món ăn đa dạng do các đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh đảm nhiệm.
    Các dịch vụ du lịch khác: Đặt chỗ nhà hàng, khách sạn, cho thuê xe du lịch, đại lý vé máy bay, đại lý tàu cao tốc đi Phú Quốc,..

     Nhằm tiếp tục đa dạng hóa sản phẩm, chúng tôi tiếp tục đầu tư xây dựng cụm phức hợp khách sạn- nhà hàng Hòa Giang và sẽ đi vào hoạt động vào quý 2 năm 2011, với một khách sạn xếp hạng 4 sao gồm 80 phòng nghỉ đầy đủ tiện nghi và 2 nhà hàng phục vụ tiệc cưới, hội nghị ẩm thực, nâng tổng công suất phục vụ cùng lúc lên 4.000 thực khách.
     Với mong muốn luôn đáp ứng dịch vụ ngày càng tốt hơn cho Quý khách hàng, chúng tôi luôn chú trọng và không ngừng đào tạo đội ngũ một cách bài bản, tác phong phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, luôn quan tâm, giải quyết kịp thời những yêu cầu của khách hàng, chắc chắn Quý khách sẽ hài lòng khi sử dụng các dịch vụ của chúng tôi.

*Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:*

    Công ty Cổ phần Du lịch – Thương mại Hòa Giang
*Địa chỉ*: Lô A9 3-7 Cô Bắc, khu lấn biển, Phường Vĩnh Bảo, thành phố Rạch Giá, tỉnh Kiên Giang
*  Điện thoại*: (077) 3917989 – 6622778 – Fax: (077) 6250289
* Email*: hoagiang@hoagiang.com.vn

----------

